# BFP blood test thurs BFN clearblue Sunday



## molly mo

I am so worried and upset.
Had a positive blood test done at the clinic on Thursday, 11 days post ET with the embryo being put back after day 2.
It was a good posiitve with hcg level 27.5.
However, today the clearblue digital pregnancy test came up with 'not pregnant'
Very worried , was going tomorrow ( monday) to check levels rising anyway but is this definitely bad horrible news?
Molly mo


----------



## Ruth

You may well already know the answer to this one but I would always trust blood rather than urine tests and some urine tests don't pick up lower level hcg.
Hope you repeat blood test was up.

Ruth


----------



## molly mo

thanks Ruth but level had dropped to 6.
molly mo


----------

